# what kind of dogs breeds do you have? ,ptre ques



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

hey peeps what kind of dogs breeds do you have?
post pics and tell us about their temperament


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

What's " ,ptre ques " mean, please?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Italian Greyhound ( think smaller , skinnier whippet ) 

Unusual temperaments , either smothering you with love or totally aloof like a cat !

Supposedly THE fastest and longest living dogs .. I've seen reports of many reaching 18+ and up to 22 years ! 

Here's hoping :

Ours is ten and isn't ageing at all in fact he's never been to the vet other than the annual booster .

Sadly his soulmate the Irish Red Setter passed away a few years ago ... this little guy started whimpering whilst carrying a stuffed donkey around a few days after the Setter passed and he's done it every evening since !! Weird !











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

el Snappo said:


> What's " ,ptre ques " mean, please?


not sure why thats there think my keyboard is hunted lol


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> Italian Greyhound ( think smaller , skinnier whippet )
> 
> Unusual temperaments , either smothering you with love or totally aloof like a cat !
> 
> ...


looks nice mate, i do like greyhounds, 

how much did you get her for? and how often do you take her for a walk?


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

saj1985 said:


> not sure why thats there think my keyboard is hunted lol



Cool. One of those things. Sorry. It _was_ actually a genuine question. I wondered if there was more ye wanted to know 

There. Just deleted the rest of a, probably too long, response. 



Forgive me. Lost one of mine, couple of weeks back. Still hurting and all over the place.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> Cool. One of those things. Sorry. It _was_ actually a genuine question. I wondered if there was more ye wanted to know
> 
> There. Just deleted the rest of a, probably too long, response.
> 
> ...


Sorry to read that.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Border Collie, she’s called Paisley, she’s obviously a hyperactive dog as are all collies, but she’s also cuddly and loving too! Loves everything and everything 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

saj1985 said:


> looks nice mate, i do like greyhounds,
> 
> 
> 
> how much did you get her for? and how often do you take her for a walk?




He was reduced to £1400 as the previous buyer pulled out ..
Only gets two walks a day ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

1 Great Dane, soft as anything and very loving. Beautiful dogs Lily is my 5th Dane. 1 English Bull Terrier, complete nutcase, stubborn, hyperactive and not for the faint hearted.


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> He was reduced to £1400 as the previous buyer pulled out ..
> Only gets two walks a day ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


two walks per day seems good enough


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

elishacoombes9 said:


> Border Collie, she’s called Paisley, she’s obviously a hyperactive dog as are all collies, but she’s also cuddly and loving too! Loves everything and everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, how old is she?


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

Debbie1962 said:


> 1 Great Dane, soft as anything and very loving. Beautiful dogs Lily is my 5th Dane. 1 English Bull Terrier, complete nutcase, stubborn, hyperactive and not for the faint hearted.


i really like great danes but they grow quiet big

any pics?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Two elderly dogs, a 12 year old mutt (mum was an alsation cross, no idea what the dad was) and a 14 year old staff who is going deaf and blind but still thinks he is a puppy!!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

saj1985 said:


> two walks per day seems good enough




Being a male he's just happy to sniff and scent every few yards 

He keeps sunbathing and over-heating in this weather ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

saj1985 said:


> i really like great danes but they grow quiet big
> 
> any pics?



I have some somewhere, when I get a min I will have a look for them.


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

ian14 said:


> Two elderly dogs, a 12 year old mutt (mum was an alsation cross, no idea what the dad was) and a 14 year old staff who is going deaf and blind but still thinks he is a puppy!!


i love staffys, awesome dogs


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> Being a male he's just happy to sniff and scent every few yards
> 
> He keeps sunbathing and over-heating in this weather ..
> 
> ...


what do you do to cool your dog down during the heat?


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

Debbie1962 said:


> I have some somewhere, when I get a min I will have a look for them.


ok kewl


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

saj1985 said:


> what do you do to cool your dog down during the heat?




Use the snake water spray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

saj1985 said:


> nice, how old is she?




She’s 2 in August, and we go over the field every day for her to get rid of some energy! I must say they are easy dogs in my opinion! Some may disagree haha. Hoping to have pups from her and keep one  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

We have two rescue d.d.b.

The bitch is missing a front leg and the dog has aggression issues.


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

elishacoombes9 said:


> She’s 2 in August, and we go over the field every day for her to get rid of some energy! I must say they are easy dogs in my opinion! Some may disagree haha. Hoping to have pups from her and keep one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kewl, yea if you have some puppies that would be nice


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

GT2540 said:


> We have two rescue d.d.b.
> 
> The bitch is missing a front leg and the dog has aggression issues.


ddb stands for?


----------



## zebazto10q (Apr 26, 2018)

A cat


saj1985 said:


> hey peeps what kind of dogs breeds do you have?
> post pics and tell us about their temperament


Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

GT2540 said:


> We have two rescue d.d.b.
> 
> 
> 
> The bitch is missing a front leg and the dog has aggression issues.




Rescuing is great! I salute all you out there for adopting and rescuing animals i must say! 
The only worry for me would be the aggression in him. But I’m assuming that it’s not all the time if you have him with another dog? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

zebazto10q said:


> A cat
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk




Go for it !!

50 Years ago when a stray 'Wild' cat had kittens in our garden I fell in love with one ... we ended up keeping it ...after a few months it had half its tail boy off by a neighbours dog .. the tail went gangrenous and he had the whole tail removed .. so he never climbed much but oddly he had really long legs ...I always wondered if the two things were connected...
At 12 months he had a stroke behind the sofa ....then recovered well and lived to the age of 19 !

He was the softest , most loveable cat I've ever seen to this day ..all after such a traumatic start and everyone warning my parents that you can't tame down a wild cat !!

I'll try and find a photo 

Sorry for messing up this thread ... I'm easily derailed !

Maybe the last two posts could go on a new Cat based thread or change the thread title ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

saj1985 said:


> ddb stands for?


Dog de Bordeaux. It sure if the spelling is correct.


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

Debbie1962 said:


> Dog de Bordeaux. It sure if the spelling is correct.


thought so but wasnt too sure


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> Go for it !!
> 
> 50 Years ago when a stray 'Wild' cat had kittens in our garden I fell in love with one ... we ended up keeping it ...after a few months it had half its tail boy off by a neighbours dog .. the tail went gangrenous and he had the whole tail removed .. so he never climbed much but oddly he had really long legs ...I always wondered if the two things were connected...
> At 12 months he had a stroke behind the sofa ....then recovered well and lived to the age of 19 !
> ...


you can create a cat thread if you want mate :2thumb:


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Zincubus said:


> Go for it !!
> 
> 50 Years ago when a stray 'Wild' cat had kittens in our garden I fell in love with one ... we ended up keeping it ...after a few months it had half its tail boy off by a neighbours dog .. the tail went gangrenous and he had the whole tail removed .. so he never climbed much but oddly he had really long legs ...I always wondered if the two things were connected...
> At 12 months he had a stroke behind the sofa ....then recovered well and lived to the age of 19 !
> ...




That’s a bloody great age! Yes try find a picture! Ha ha we should do a cat thread! I have 6  Rescued a kitten on Friday! So he’s number 6. Poor thing was clearly dumped! Been alone for a week in neighbours hedge near my aunties. Ow he’s here with my family and finally has some love and food!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

elishacoombes9 said:


> Rescuing is great! I salute all you out there for adopting and rescuing animals i must say!
> The only worry for me would be the aggression in him. But I’m assuming that it’s not all the time if you have him with another dog?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, not all the time, his fine with dogs, It's people where the issue is


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

We've got a 14 month old Irish Terrier, she's a joy now but wasn't the easiest puppy.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

GT2540 said:


> We have two rescue d.d.b.
> 
> The bitch is missing a front leg and the dog has aggression issues.


GT; Forgive me for completely blanking this thread from early on. I have to, or I'll just get myself banned by responding to some of the stuff I've seen here.

But, I caught the above, days back. Can't shake it. 

The Dog has " Aggression Issues "? Wow! _That_ made my ears prick!

Ever hear of a bloke, over there, 'JH'? Down south. He, and his Dogs are pretty well known, in certain circles. Very talented and experienced Dog Man.

He was into the Dogue de Bordeaux breed himself. Until he had one that demonstrated 'Aggression Issues'. A male. 

It wasn't good. He'll no longer, last I heard, have anything to do with the breed.

By all means, feel free to PM me, if ye want to chat about Dogs, far from the madding crowd :thumb:


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

el Snappo said:


> GT; Forgive me for completely blanking this thread from early on. I have to, or I'll just get myself banned by responding to some of the stuff I've seen here.
> 
> But, I caught the above, days back. Can't shake it.
> 
> ...


I've not heard of him, my wife probably has. 

We have had many rescue mastiff's over the years, six in total. I do think that certain breeds have to be treated differently to most others. Mastiff's being one, as they have a great deal of strength both physically and mentally. Two thousand years of breeding for defence and war does not always stay hidden under the veneer of being a pet. 

Our newest dog was rescued at seven months. Apparently his previous owner was facing prosecution for mistreating the dog, beating him with a cut down broom stick.The prosecution was by the R.S.P.C.A.. To defend his position he claimed that he did this to stop the dog attacking him and members of his family. No real way of knowing which was true, if any of it. This lead to the R.S.P.C.A taking steps via the police for a destruction order. 

He surrendered the dog to a small rescue centre and we got him from them after a couple days. This stopped any further action. 

He had extreme food aggression issues, to the extent of head down snarling whilst urinating. This was difficult to break, but he is a lot better. It was a slow process of not backing down, whilst showing a lack of interest in him. He now eats normally and you can stand next to him, taking his food away would elicit an attack.

Also he has an issue with being surprised whilst sleeping. This has proved more difficult to overcome. You always need to make sure that he knows you are about and it is best not to lean towards him, unless he is aware of you. 

He does guard rooms on occasion which used to be interesting as it would lead to a stand off. 

Generally when he is getting gnarly he now walks off a sits in the garden rather than standing his ground. 

He will never be a trustworthy dog, but are any of the guarding breeds really? 

We wanted a dog that would guard the snakes house as a break in and possible release of some of my animals would be problematic. He does this extremely well and also protects his family and property. 

We have always kept our dogs as dogs, not teddy bears for cuddling, so he suits us well. His just not a fully domesticated dog, probably very similar to keeping the breed a couple of hundred years ago.

A mastiff at full tilt is an impressive sight and does make you question your sanity. Then watching him play with one of our cats makes you realise that it is worth the effort.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

GT2540 said:


> I've not heard of him, my wife probably has.



I wonder if she has? Only, it was his _wife_ the whole thing centered on.

I had one of J's Dogs. Lovely looking Dog. Really fit for purpose. Mate of mine Really wanted to use him in his own program. Just balked at the tail carriage.

Strange, that. But, I can see it. Developing ye own vision? Even the silliest details can matter like hell. Like M&M's.

Anyway; Back to chatting, openly, about Bullfrogs, for me ..... :thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

el Snappo said:


> GT; Forgive me for completely blanking this thread from early on. I have to, or I'll just get myself banned by responding to some of the stuff I've seen here.
> 
> But, I caught the above, days back. Can't shake it.
> 
> ...




My sincere apologies if it was my post that sent you spiralling into a rage !!

I get easily distracted. ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> totally aloof like a cat !


Excuse me!!! :bash: I take exception to that remark. There's nothing aloof about most cats if you pick the right breed! :lol2:

As far as dogs go, our last 3 dogs have been German Shepherds. My first dog was a labrador and then I moved onto Afghan Hounds, but then onto German Shepherds. This is our latest boy, Skye (more often referred to as "Psycho Sid" as he has a lot of problems) when we brought him home at 11 months, unsocialised, unstimulated, untrained and a total nightmare. 8 years later we still refer to him as a work in progress :lol2: The second photo is him 3 years later when we found out about German Shepherd Dog Rescue's group walks - that's why he's wearing a muzzle as he's high anxiety/high energy, fear aggressive and frightened of other dogs. After a few of these walks, we were able to take the muzzle off after half an hour or so, but we always arrived with it on as his anxiety and stress levels were pretty high with the excitement of what he knew was about to happen. The third photo was on a walk when he had the muzzle off. :flrt:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

This is Misty the Springer Spaniel, I got her from a Spaniel rescue just over 2 years ago. I think she’s around 10 years old, although she’s got the energy and excitement of a pup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

saj1985 said:


> what do you do to cool your dog down during the heat?


Skye is black and longhaired so he suffers badly in the sun and in heat. He has a cool coat, which you wet and the water evaporating out of the coat cools the dog down and it does work. If he has to be out in the sun it really keeps him cool. He also has a cool mat which he lies on and pants at 3 times the speed of a steam train on our bedroom floor through the night.

Can I just say, though, be careful about wetting dogs in the sun with double coated breeds, unless you are then bringing them out of the sun. The water in the top coat evaporates in the heat & sun, but water is then 'trapped' in the undercoat and, as this evaporates, it actually creates humidity which heats the dog up. So better to either lay a wet towel over them which then cools the dog as the water evaporates out of the towel. Alternatively wetting the groin area and the legs is best, but not the back- not if you are trying to cool them down.



elishacoombes9 said:


> Rescuing is great! I salute all you out there for adopting and rescuing animals i must say!
> The only worry for me would be the aggression in him. But I’m assuming that it’s not all the time if you have him with another dog?


My GSD is a rescue with aggression problems due to bad breeding (anxiety) made worse by lack of socialisation as a puppy. He's fear aggressive and when we got him he was frightened of everything. When we first got him he would grab at people on the street as they walked past and would nip anyone who got too close, so we've always had to be very careful. When we have visitors he's allowed in the room once they have sat down and he's fine, but they have to warn us when they're getting up, because then he'll panic and try to 'herd' them back to their seat, which does involve nipping. However, he has never shown aggression to my husband and I, nor any of our granddaughters - I trust him implicitly with them. With our family he is the perfect dog, it's only outside and visitors we have to be watchful :flrt:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

feorag said:


> Excuse me!!! :bash: I take exception to that remark. There's nothing aloof about most cats if you pick the right breed! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Skye is absolutely gorgeous , I'm very envious 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Dungbug said:


> image
> 
> This is Misty the Springer Spaniel, I got her from a Spaniel rescue just over 2 years ago. I think she’s around 10 years old, although she’s got the energy and excitement of a pup.
> 
> ...




Spaniels always seem so loving and yet crazily energetic to me  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> Spaniels always seem so loving and yet crazily energetic to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I do worry as she's always doing everything at full speed & her back legs aren't overly stable, doesn't dampen her 'enthusiasm' for life though


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got a Husky Cross, called Storm, 6 years old. We adopted her from the Dogs Trust 5 years ago. She's a very sweet and affectionate girl. She was a bit of a naughty teenager when we got her. She was found as a stray and despite having a number registered to her chip through which contact was made, she was never claimed. Their loss, our gain. She matured a lot when we lost my boy Trigger (GSD) and was my rock during that hard time:









Then there's Nevis, 20 months old Czechoslovakian Wolfdog. What can I say lol? You read all those horror stories online about the breed and how "wild" and destructive they can be, so I went in expecting the worst. However, obviously being from a great breeder with fantastic parents shows, as he's been such a laid back and calm boy. 
He's got his moments, for example, at the moment we're going through this whole not wanting other intact males near him phase, unless they completely blank him. It's all noise, but when you have a breed that doesn't really bark, but has different growls, you face a lot of hostility from those type dog owners who think all dogs should be like Disney Dogs :bash:. He's great with neutered males and females and puppies of all gender.
His adolescence seems to go on forever, but again that is a normal trait of the breed and should hopefully settle at 2 years old.
Other than that he's incredible smart, so it's important to teach him the right behaviour, otherwise he'll figure out a way himself which can sometimes end in things getting broken.
Even more than my late GSD, he wants attention all the time, but again that is typical of especially male CWDs. If I don't give him attention he makes sure to find something to do I can't ignore, like picking up things he knows he can't have (and usually leaves alone) or hitting my with his massive paws.
I agree with the statement that you don't really own a WD, it's more of a partnership. They lack the almost blind obedience of many working breeds, but still enjoy working with their handler (there's quite a few working and being trained as SAR-dogs from Nevis' line), however if you don't manage to motivate them, you could cover yourself in sausages and they'd still just flip you the birdie :lol2:.









Edit: I don't know why it didn't post my pics?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Download the free Tapatalk app to peruse many forums and upload photos easily .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Zincubus said:


> Download the free Tapatalk app to peruse many forums and upload photos easily .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I had clicked on the wrong copy and paste link on the photo share options. Should be visible now.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

BMo1979 said:


> Thank you I had clicked on the wrong copy and paste link on the photo share options. Should be visible now.




Not to me sadly ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> Not to me sadly ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Works for me Z. Although I'm not on Tapatalk. Only use that to post pics.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> Skye is absolutely gorgeous , I'm very envious


Thanks :2thumb: But you know I'm jealous of your Italian Greyhounds - I've always loved them! 

Sadly last June while on holiday (therefore in a strange house) it became obvious that he was going blind. He kept hitting the door frame on his left hand side going from room to room and the wall from the drive to the back door of our holiday cottage. He also lost balls and floating toys in the sea, because he could see where they landed, but then when he reached them he couldn't see them. Our vet referred us to an Ophthalmic Vet, who confirmed that he had no sight in his left eye and only had peripheral vision in his right eye, but he could find no reason for this and suspected it was an optic nerve/ brain to eye problem. He was put on a course of high dose steroids for 10 days to see if the problem was inflammation in the brain, but that made no difference.

We were then referred for an MRI scan, which came back normal and a CSF test, which also came out normal, so no tumour and no spinal problem. When we went back to the vets after the MRI he said he could now see a difference between each eye. He explained that in the eye that still has sight he can now see a complete circle of red blood vessels, but in the eye that is blind the circle is not complete. So he says it’s definitely a problem with his optic nerve. He suggested the next thing was to take him across to the west for an ERG scan to see if that can diagnose the actual problem. As he’s a high anxiety dog with fear aggression issues, we decided that putting him through the stress of visiting another, different vet (the 4th - ours, the eye specialist, the vet with the MRI scanner and the only reasonably local surgery with an ERG scanner) to find out it was an incurable issue just wasn’t worth it. The worst scenario would be a blind dog, but we could live with that.

He can see absolutely nothing in front of him at all and regularly crashes into things (including me!). He’s fallen into our fishpond 3 times in as many months (usually because he’s lost his ball which has rolled into the pond, but he can’t see the edge), but he’s still a happy dog, who as soon as we step into the garden goes into the house and appears with his ball, which we roll along the ground on his right hand side so the right eye can spot the movement. So still a good quality of life there.



BMo1979 said:


> I've got a Husky Cross, called Storm, 6 years old. 0s?


Hi Brigitte Storm's still looking beautiful - I can't believe it's 5 years since you got her!!!! And I've been wondering how Nevis is getting on as you haven't posted for a while?? He's looking great - maturing nicely!!


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Sadly last June while on holiday (therefore in a strange house) it became obvious that he was going blind. He kept hitting the door frame on his left hand side going from room to room and the wall from the drive to the back door of our holiday cottage. He also lost balls and floating toys in the sea, because he could see where they landed, but then when he reached them he couldn't see them. Our vet referred us to an Ophthalmic Vet, who confirmed that he had no sight in his left eye and only had peripheral vision in his right eye, but he could find no reason for this and suspected it was an optic nerve/ brain to eye problem. He was put on a course of high dose steroids for 10 days to see if the problem was inflammation in the brain, but that made no difference.
> 
> We were then referred for an MRI scan, which came back normal and a CSF test, which also came out normal, so no tumour and no spinal problem. When we went back to the vets after the MRI he said he could now see a difference between each eye. He explained that in the eye that still has sight he can now see a complete circle of red blood vessels, but in the eye that is blind the circle is not complete. So he says it’s definitely a problem with his optic nerve. He suggested the next thing was to take him across to the west for an ERG scan to see if that can diagnose the actual problem. As he’s a high anxiety dog with fear aggression issues, we decided that putting him through the stress of visiting another, different vet (the 4th - ours, the eye specialist, the vet with the MRI scanner and the only reasonably local surgery with an ERG scanner) to find out it was an incurable issue just wasn’t worth it. The worst scenario would be a blind dog, but we could live with that.
> 
> ...


Hi Eileen,

I had been wondering about Skye, too. Sorry to hear that he's definitely going blind, but I'm glad it's not a bad illness and doesn't seem to limit his life too much. 

I've not been around the forum for a while other than the occasional check in. I don't know, just couldn't be bothered lol. 

Yeah, Storm and Nevis are doing great, apart from Storm needing to lose a little weight :blush:. Nevis is very tall, taller than Trigger was. He's about 73cms and quite long and leggy. Every time I think he's finished growing he seems to pick up another inch lol. 
He's a really friendly boy, the only issue I have with him at the moment that he's a bit reactive toward intact males. Most of the time I think it's insecurity (happens mainly on the lead), so I'm not sure about getting him neutered until this is sorted, as I've read many times that without the testosterone this could get worse. 
We're having a breed show in September where we'll meet his breeder and most of his siblings, so see how this goes.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a very common problem in juvenile guarding breeds I think Brigitte! :sad: Hopefully it's a phase that he'll grow out of. Skye's the first male dog I've ever neutered and it didn't make the slightest bit of difference to his aggression to other dogs and I've seen a lot of people comment the same on GSD pages and I know that he's a wolfdog but there is GSD in him too, so similar temperaments.

Where's the breed show being held out of interest?


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

feorag said:


> Skye is black and longhaired so he suffers badly in the sun and in heat. He has a cool coat, which you wet and the water evaporating out of the coat cools the dog down and it does work. If he has to be out in the sun it really keeps him cool. He also has a cool mat which he lies on and pants at 3 times the speed of a steam train on our bedroom floor through the night.
> 
> *Can I just say, though, be careful about wetting dogs in the sun with double coated breeds, unless you are then bringing them out of the sun. The water in the top coat evaporates in the heat & sun, but water is then 'trapped' in the undercoat and, as this evaporates, it actually creates humidity which heats the dog up. So better to either lay a wet towel over them which then cools the dog as the water evaporates out of the towel. Alternatively wetting the groin area and the legs is best, but not the back- not if you are trying to cool them down.*
> 
> My GSD is a rescue with aggression problems due to bad breeding (anxiety) made worse by lack of socialisation as a puppy. He's fear aggressive and when we got him he was frightened of everything. When we first got him he would grab at people on the street as they walked past and would nip anyone who got too close, so we've always had to be very careful. When we have visitors he's allowed in the room once they have sat down and he's fine, but they have to warn us when they're getting up, because then he'll panic and try to 'herd' them back to their seat, which does involve nipping. However, he has never shown aggression to my husband and I, nor any of our granddaughters - I trust him implicitly with them. With our family he is the perfect dog, it's only outside and visitors we have to be watchful :flrt:


didnt realise that


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> That's a very common problem in juvenile guarding breeds I think Brigitte! :sad: Hopefully it's a phase that he'll grow out of. Skye's the first male dog I've ever neutered and it didn't make the slightest bit of difference to his aggression to other dogs and I've seen a lot of people comment the same on GSD pages and I know that he's a wolfdog but there is GSD in him too, so similar temperaments.
> 
> Where's the breed show being held out of interest?


Sorry, not been on here for ages :blush:
The breed show is in Leicester (hooray, 4-5 hours drive lol).

I've had Nevis at a GSD Rescue Fun Day and he was actually quite well behaved (one of the quieter dogs lol). What I notice more and more that he is overprotective of my friend's older dog. He's riddled with arthritis (but too full of life to be pts) and every time a younger male goes near him and wants to play rough, he tries to chase them away. 
However he also met 2 other wolfdogs. One from the WD Rescue, a young male from Spain who's blind on one eye. They got on quite well.
And a Saarloos Wolfdog who was walked by the event with a Malamute. The Mal had to be kept back, because he was rescued after having been used as a bait dog when he was a pup  and was screaming every time another big dog was near. The WD is a stud dog (the guy breeds them) and his main male. Despite being intact, Nevis was actually quite respectful toward him, grumbled at first but it was more of a "Don't hurt me" greeting grumble.


----------



## RedBullBabe (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a six year old Shih Tzu boy called Bailey. He's pretty much a baby... Sleeps a lot, has a mad 15 minute dash around most evenings, gets on with every species he meets - he's a great cow attractor.

One of my two kitties absolutely loves him to bits. All my other fluffiest love him too - I guess cos he gives great kissies.

He rarely asks to go out, but once out he won't want to stop. He's small but really strong. He'll willingly pull me along on my scooter or skates, if I fail to get going quick enough after one of his brief sniff/marking stops.

He's learned a lot of tricks, but won't do any when out at all.

He has no fear, and thinks he can fly - he air paddles a lot, or just flies out of my arms or tries to, but he is always harnessed and on a lead when out, so no injuries.

He sleeps with me, licks me a lot, snores loud, farts deadly and silently, burps, and misses me a lot even if I just run out for a few seconds to put something in the wheelie bin outside.

He's my baby!

(Picture exceeds quota, so can't add one right now.)


----------

